# Best DS Lite Games



## Scott (Oct 2, 2007)

What are the best DS Lite games, especially for kids (ages 6, 8)?


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nintendogs, if you do not have pets at home. I haven't fed them or clean them for a while, so I am afraid to turn it on again. 

Animal crossing is another one, but it's addictive!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 2, 2007)

My DS Games (yes I am a gaming fool!) The bolded ones I HIGHLY suggest.

-Sonic Rush- If you like the Blue Hedgehog you will like this, but it is a little hard.
*-Chocobo Tales- Very enjoyable RPG that uses card battles*
-Spiderman 3- Good Spidey Platformer
-Bust-a-Move-Great puzzle game
-Break em all- Another good (classic like Break Out) puzzle game
-True Swing Golf- One of the best portable golf games in my opinion
-Mario Hoops 3 on 3- Awesome graphics and game play but it's hard and the computer cheats
-Point Blank- A light gun game where the stylus is the gun
-Star Fox Command- A fun strategy shooter
*-Yoshi's Island- Great old school Yoshi fun!*
*-New Super Mario Brothers-AWESOME!*
*-Super Princess Peach- if you get past the girlieness of it it's great!*
-Underground Pool- Boring
-Mario and Luigi Partners in time- Great RPG!
-Diddy Kong Racing- Fun racing game (you fly too)
-Animal Crossing- SIMS like game with little animals
*-Custom Robo Arena- You build robots and fight other robots-lots of fun*
-Lunar Knights- Great game, but be warned it's vampires
-Pokemon Diamond- More fun than I thought but not my thing still
-Space Invaders- Classic greatness!
*-Kirby Squeek Squad- if you like Kirby games you'll like this- a little easy though*
-Big Brain Academy- Lots of fun and it does work your brain!
*-Phoenix Wright- Awesome game where you are a lawyer-lots of text though!*
-Feel the Magic- Nice diversion but weird!
*-Brain Age- Another fun brain training game*
-Trauma Center Under the Knife and Second Opinion-two doctor games
*-Metroid Pinball- I love a good pinball game and this is it!*
-Warrioware Touched- Cool little mini-games made just for the DS
*-Mario Kart- Best portable racing game ever!*

Today "Legend of Zelda" comes out for the DS and I am sure it's going to be a good game as well.


----------



## Scott (Oct 2, 2007)

great - thanks!


----------



## Gryphonette (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a DS Lite of which I'm quite fond, and also appreciate your list. ;^)

BTW, don't forget Zookeeper!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 2, 2007)

aleksanderpolo said:


> Animal crossing is another one, but it's addictive!





Also, Harvest Moon.


----------



## Israelite (Oct 2, 2007)

I recommend:

new super mario brothers - 10/10

mario 64 - 10/10

mario kart 10/10

super princess peach (never played it but looks fun)

sonic rush - 9/10

diddy kong racing - 10/10

tetris ds - 9/10

yoshi's island - 10/10

i haven't played the new sonic game but it's probably very good for young kids.

my brothers (6 and 9) have just bought nintendogs and they love those games.


----------

